# Mesh Computers



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

*Customer Service*
Based on my experience Mesh Computers have an awful customer service. I ordered my computer on 31/3/09 and it's due to arrive on 5/5/09. I've contacted them several times and asked if the delivery charged could be wiped, as in their terms and conditions, it should be delivered in 5 - 14 days and a MAXIMUM of 30 days.

*The Computer Itself*
I will update once the computer arrives.

Overall
Customer Service: 1/10
Computer: ?/10

I would not recommend purchasing through Mesh Computers.


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

I bought my Mesh PC in March 2001. I think it arrived on time, but the main attraction was that it had a three years guarantee which I was glad of because it had to go back for repair about three times during that period! But amazingly since the guarantee expired in March 2004 it has not needed any attention and is still going strong although the spec. is now very out of date and I am thinking about replacing it.

johnni


----------

